
Lots of Athletes Say CBD Is a Better Painkiller. Is It? - binko
https://www.wired.com/story/lots-of-athletes-say-cbd-is-a-better-painkiller-is-it
======
astrosloth
Lots of athletes get paid by the CBD companies or offered free products in
return for endorsement. They would say it's good that's how advertising works.

That being said I believe there is a place for CBD oil but I'm not sure easing
the kind of pain athletes experience is one of them.

I was sponsored by a glucosamine company when I was a junior weightlifter and
wasn't sure if it was doing anything for my knee pain but I would still
promote it to get more free bottles.

